# What is your favorite thing about me?



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Just post everything you like about me here. I will start:

BigChaz, you are pretty cool!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

You make my privates tingle, BigChaz


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

Big Chaz, every comment you make is well timed and doesn't have a 80% of chance of making you look like a jerk.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't seen everything yet to judge


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

Your handsomeness is only exceeded by your charm.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with everyone so far, I am rather amazing. Continue.

Please try to keep the comments at amazing or above level. Thanks.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

You are the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

Your modesty rivals that of Gandhi, Mother Theresa and Christov combined.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You are the wind beneath my wings.



I am commonly that which props up people weaker than myself. Try again.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Your modesty rivals that of Gandhi, Mother Theresa and Christov combined.



Mother Theresa was OK.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2010)

You look good wearing a pot on your head lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

I have wings, but your stupendousness helps me soar. <straight to Taco Bell>


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 14, 2010)

You are the only exception.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

My ability to wear pots is rivaled only by my ability to wear tupperware. Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

You warned me before giving me chlamydia.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You warned me before giving me chlamydia.



Yes, but only that you may not be able to handle it. I only carry the strongest.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You warned me before giving me chlamydia.



This.

Just this.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't think of anything I like about you, so I won't post.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't think of anything I like about you, so I won't post.



I am fine with this. I would not lower my average just for the acceptance of a lowborn piece of trash.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 14, 2010)

My favorite thing about you is that in between each time you post, you're not posting anything.

Also I love your big sexy sarcasm.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> My favorite thing about you is that in between each time you post, you're not posting anything.
> 
> Also I love your big sexy sarcasm.



I see through your sarcasm. That is how intelligent I am. I will respect your attempt.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

Your charm is outshone only by your intelligence, is outshone only by your wit.:bow:
and I wonder if your love of peanut butter causes you to ejaculate JIF


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Your charm is outshone only by your intelligence, is outshone only by your wit.:bow:
> and I wonder if your love of peanut butter causes you to ejaculate JIF



Truly, OWA understands. 

P.S. - I do not ejaculate JIF. (Peter Pan)


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Chunky or smooth?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am fine with this. I would not lower my average just for the acceptance of a lowborn piece of trash.



I take offense that you called me a low brow piece of shit.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

My legs are pretty amazing. I was almost a model for Calvin Klein. They wouldn't pay me 2 mill, only 1.8 mill. I won't settle.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

I can pose like a transvestite better than most transvestites.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> My legs are pretty amazing. I was almost a model for Calvin Klein. They wouldn't pay me 2 mill, only 1.8 mill. I won't settle.



Mmm, sexy thighs...

Totally worth 2 mil.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

My rugged, good looks were the first pick for Old Spice's commercials. I turned them down because I didn't want to associate with lesser brands.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

...is outshone only by your rico suave-ness...:smitten:
*Channels Tim Curry* An-ti-ci...pation on a horse.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 14, 2010)

I suppose you're pretty cool for giving me rep. 

Edit: Holy shit I have 2 can things now.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I suppose you're pretty cool for giving me rep.



Is society not bettered when those in positions of influence use their power and prestige for the betterment of others?


----------



## Amandy (Oct 14, 2010)

32 posts and no one said your belly? what the hell kind of fat board is this?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Amandy said:


> 32 posts and no one said your belly? what the hell kind of fat board is this?



One that obviously cannot comprehend my true splendor. You defy the odds.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 14, 2010)

Amandy said:


> 32 posts and no one said your belly? what the hell kind of fat board is this?



I totally mentioned his thighs!!


----------



## Esther (Oct 15, 2010)

1. Dreamy.
2. Roflcopter pilot.
3. Gator wrestler.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 15, 2010)

What is this junk?

I've framed the picture I'm going to be staring at longingly while Hozay takes me from behind.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

you truly make me laugh with you wit and humour


now dont you think its time to put the erm ego back in its box?

or were you jelous of Christovs masterbation thread?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> you truly make me laugh with you wit and humour
> 
> 
> now dont you think its time to put the erm ego back in its box?
> ...



I have no idea who Christov is. I do not have an ego, I merely recognize truths. Also, I wanted to have a fun-for-me way to post a few pictures. (I was also bored)


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 15, 2010)

You are a nice guy sometimes deep deep deep inside you are a nice guy hahaha.
Plus great body I wont lie. Plus as well as a great face I mean come on look at him hahaha. :happy:


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 15, 2010)

I love you because nice girls love pains in the asses :wubu:

And when I say you're a pain in the ass, I mean it in the most loving way possible.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> 1. Dreamy.
> 2. Roflcopter pilot.
> 3. Gator wrestler.





bionic_eggplant said:


> What is this junk?
> 
> I've framed the picture I'm going to be staring at longingly while Hozay takes me from behind.





LovesBigMen said:


> You are a nice guy sometimes deep deep deep inside you are a nice guy hahaha.
> Plus great body I wont lie. Plus as well as a great face I mean come on look at him hahaha. :happy:





rabbitislove said:


> I love you because nice girls love pains in the asses :wubu:
> 
> And when I say you're a pain in the ass, I mean it in the most loving way possible.



Look at all of these great people


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have no idea who Christov is. I do not have an ego, I merely recognize truths. Also, I wanted to have a fun-for-me way to post a few pictures. (I was also bored)



well yes pics of you are always fab 


and you do take some great ones hmmm Id love to see one with a pineapple

going all tropfest on you now lol


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Your profile picture. 'Tis adorable. 

Oh yeah, and I guess that whole belly thing too. Tha's pretty hawt.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Your profile picture. 'Tis adorable.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I guess that whole belly thing too. Tha's pretty hawt.



Bionic Eggplant drew that for me. She is badical.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Bionic Eggplant drew that for me. She is badical.



I agree-she is pretty freaking badical since the pic is pretty f-ing cute. 

*profile pic envy*


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Bionic Eggplant drew that for me. She is badical.


Eggplant is amazingly awesome. Think awesome only with extra frosting and a cherry on top.

Oh another thing I like about Chaz...he gives credit where credit is due and isn't threatened by other's greatness.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 16, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> I agree-she is pretty freaking badical since the pic is pretty f-ing cute.
> 
> *profile pic envy*



I has one too!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I has one too!



Awwww... your pic is really adorable.  I assume they were made by the same person since they had similar colorings and a similar style to it. 

::envies more::


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

People fawning about my awesomeness in someone else's ego thread? 
I think I win, officially.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> People fawning about my awesomeness in someone else's ego thread?
> I think I win, officially.



To be fair, I posted this thread in sarcasm and then people started posting real compliments. I was expecting to have to defend myself more. It's not too late!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> To be fair, I posted this thread in sarcasm and then people started posting real compliments. I was expecting to have to defend myself more. It's not too late!



Yeah yeah yeah, just admit that you're a has-been and move over, 'kay?

So, my people... what is your favourite thing about me? :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, just admit that you're a has-been and move over, 'kay?
> 
> So, my people... what is your favourite thing about me? :wubu:



*BE is BADASS awesomesauce extraordinaire!!! ++++*


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, just admit that you're a has-been and move over, 'kay?
> 
> So, my people... what is your favourite thing about me? :wubu:


EVERYTHING, babydoll. You got style. You got flair. You're there....That's why I love The Eggplant.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, just admit that you're a has-been and move over, 'kay?
> 
> So, my people... what is your favourite thing about me? :wubu:



My favorite thing about you is your attitude! (It's pretty awesome)


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, just admit that you're a has-been and move over, 'kay?
> 
> So, my people... what is your favourite thing about me? :wubu:



We have really kickass avatars, thanks to you.

And you just kick ass in general, really.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 16, 2010)

You're a female and you speak to me.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> You're a female and you speak to me.



That was how my last relationship started. :wubu: I think we should get together, sir. 

Also, keep them coming. This is fun.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

I will post my favorite thing about you on saturday, once I'm fully explored you.


Edit: That came out wrong.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 16, 2010)

> Music, Baking, Video Games, and . . . white women?



Best profile quote.* ever*


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 17, 2010)

Chaz, my favorite thing about you is your refrigerator magnets. they are excellent.

Eggs, my favorite thing about you is your sense of humor, also excellent.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 18, 2010)

Well Eggplant many have said things I would say too.
damn I wish I could more words oh fuck it you are awesome a hot women a great person and smart.


----------

